# Creepy Tree...



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

I have FINALLY begun paper mache on my creepy tree. At 8:30 last night, enough was enough. I mixed up my goo, shreaded my newspaper and got started. I didn't get too far yet, just the roots (had to wrap each on individually to get it to stick/look right) and all the way around the bottom of the trunk. I'm all ready pleased with the results.

AND, during my daily walk, I saw a few trees with crevices in them, that I think I'll be able to re-create, on my tree, by way of card board pieces and modeling clay... much like the details on my JOL. 

Tonight, I promised myself to do more =) A little each night till it's finished. I'm feeling more accomplised all ready =)


----------

